# American Horror Story



## Timebender (Jul 4, 2021)

Anyone here watch AHS? I just started a few weeks ago, and now I'm beginning Season 3: Coven.

I thought that the first season (Murder House) was better written, but that the second season (Asylum) was more fun with how they threw absolutely EVERYTHING into the mix. Too early to tell with Season 3, though I am definitely intrigued by Madame LaLaurie being a character, and the resurrected Frankenstein's Monster-esque frat boy.

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm a fan of AHS and have seen them all up to season 7. I thought season 3 was pretty decent (overall, I think season 2 is my favourite). I think the worst is probably season 6.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 4, 2021)

Yeah, what Foxbat said. When it's good it's great.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 4, 2021)

I haven't seen it yet, but it's in my Netflix queue to watch. Am i correct in thinking that each season is a different story? (One of the reasons I've put off watching it is because it's a big commitment to watch that much TV, but it it's a new story each year, then it'll be more palatable.)


----------



## Droflet (Jul 4, 2021)

Yep, Rodders. A new story each season. It's worth a look.


----------



## Timebender (Jul 6, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but it's in my Netflix queue to watch. Am i correct in thinking that each season is a different story? (One of the reasons I've put off watching it is because it's a big commitment to watch that much TV, but it it's a new story each year, then it'll be more palatable.)


Although from what I understand, each season does take place in the same shared universe, and begin to reference connections more overtly as the show goes on. But yes, generally, it's an anthology. All the seasons I've seen so far could easily be viewed as standalone.


----------



## Timebender (Jul 6, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> I'm a fan of AHS and have seen them all up to season 7. I thought season 3 was pretty decent (overall, I think season 2 is my favourite). I think the worst is probably season 6.


I can definitely see why it's your favorite. The "everything and the kitchen sink" approach leads to some mixed results imo but most of it was great. The main plot thread with Lana and Bloody Face(s) in particular I thought was excellent and at times darkly beautiful.


----------

